# Help!!! please HELP! My fish is Half dead!!!!



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

k when I left for week I had a friend watch my 2 crowntail fish ( Leonidas)( is a betta fish that eats frozen daphnia cubes cause he cant digest the pellets). so I had instructions and all but when I came back from the trip today I found 2 dissolved cubes in his tank and one laying on the bottom of the tank and he was at the top of the water not breathing/moving, and he lost ALL his color, ALL of it!!!:shock: I got him in a different tank ( one that you get when you buy the fish) put Epsom salt in and betta stress reliever. he's not moving and he is laying on his side on the bottom of the tank, he is breathing barely! and his original tank smells like pee I've cleaned it 8xs now! and his color was bright blue now its GHOST PALE! what do I do?!?!!!! and the fish I had before that he died for no reason! plz plz plz plz help idk if its TB but if it is ive touched his stuff a lot and im fine.. PLZ ANY HELP I WILL BE GRATEFULL FOR IT


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have 1 gallon tanks for them also. plz help! I can't lose another!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pics would help. Also when you say cleaned what do you mean?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

1 sec.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I put gloves on, rinse and rub his tank with hot water
pictures are going to be a little bit cause I have to get food but he is pinecone ing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

and he has no buddies in his tank


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well that probably stressed him out. Did you use soap? I am not the best with diseases but I will help as much as I can, cuz no one else is responding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Didnt come threw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

well he is in his tank and he is breathing at least. phew but he is ghostly! I will try using the soap gtg


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

ok first. I would do a 100% water change if you haven't done so already. You can't leave a 1 gallon tank without water changes for a week (a 1 gallon tank requires daily 100% water changes).

Unfortunately, if he is pine coning then there may not be much you can do. Pineconing is dropsy which is a sign of either organ failure or a bacterial infection. You've already add epsom salt. Did you add one teaspoon per gallon? Also did you dissolve it in a cup of tank water and every 15 minutes add a bit back to his tank? If you added it undissolved it can burn him and if you didn't add a bit at a time it can send him into shock. If you have some antibacterial medicine on hand I would use that (any antibacterial medicine will do). The only thing you can do is either wait for him to get better or pass.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

NO! do not use soap! that will kill him!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

NO DONT USE SOAP!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it is to late :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

no. I hope its not too late...

I hope that they didn't add the undissolved epsom salt to the tank or dumped water with it dissolved in it all at once...


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes agree with others, although your boy may be suffering from pinecone-ing because of a internal bacterial infection. If we think about it sat in a tank with frozen food cube just left to fester, frozen food which would create loads of bacteria if left for a while. I agree with Vivian that antibacterial medicine might be something to look into. I think Seachems Kanaplex would cover it check the info for it, I know that is highly recommended here. But we don't get it here in Oz.
Here is a product link.
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/KanaPlex.html

Also keep his water super clean, and warm for him.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

VivianKJean said:


> no. I hope its not too late...
> 
> I hope that they didn't add the undissolved epsom salt to the tank or dumped water with it dissolved in it all at once...


I hope not to, but the soap :-(. I didnt want them to use soap, i was just wondering if they used it or not. I feel bad now :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettaVoice (Jul 17, 2014)

*Okay,*

My recommendations to you are to leave your fish be. I know this may seem hard but you have done all that you can for him. Let him rest and maybe he will get better. If he is alive in the morning you can continue with other treatments. Just try not to feel guilty. There is no reason you should feel bad, sometimes stuff like this happens. Lets hope the little guy will be okay, but if he happens to go under the rainbow bridge tonight, just know you have done all that you can. I will be on early tomorrow morning to help with anything I can if he makes it through the night.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

ugh I know (about that soap)

its not your fault - you were just asking to see if they used soap because soap could have been the problem.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No it isn't my fish, but i brought up soap and now they are using it to clean the tank. I didnt want them To do that. Ya i know they, soap is terrible!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm literally sending so many good thoughts that the owner didn't use soap...
i do think its too late though...


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

So, this friend watching your fish... is s/he a drinker? Just, you said the tank smelled like pee... it has to be asked if it smelled like pee for a reason.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

There was so much ammonia (from all the extra decaying food) that it smelt like pee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> There was so much ammonia (from all the extra decaying food) that it smelt like pee.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, yeah, that would make sense. Duh.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yup, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Betta's are resilient little fish, lets all hope he is strong enough to pull through.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

here


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

here he is


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have to try to get a better picture of his scales


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I didn't use soap lol no need to worry about that... man the fish water went into my dishwasher... anyways he is asleep right now but he is on his belly.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok he don't look so bad in that pic, if you are trying to get the pine cone shot they are best taken from above. Although I don't see any signs from those pictures. Glad to see he is still with us.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I used the salt and he's better, he's BREATHING at least... his color though is gone. and I do clean there tanks every week. I have a water testing kit and the 2 salts, etc. charge onwards! I will take a picture of his scales in the morning


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

ya me too


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Soap? no soap on the fish and if you rinse the tank with just water it will be enough. No need for soap as it is not good for betta, even a small trace. Everything must be very well rinsed if you used soap.

He's probably been poisoned by ammonia, why he lost the color. I would use methylen blue as it help releave the stress from ammonia poisoning.

Keep his water clean and warm and he'll be ok.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Is yr fish ok now?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Cleaning your water once a week in a tank that small isn't enough. That is why he lost his color.
A gallon size tank requires DAILY 100% water changes because the ammonia and waste build up so fast in a tank that small. 
It isn't recommended to keep a betta in anything smaller then 2.5 gallons. However 5 gallons is better.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I wondered when I got that size tank but it was cheap... I was told anything bigger would make them bored and bite their tails, evil petsmart people. anyways im getting pictures of him. any products for his color loss? I have him on color pellets only I have to crush them for him..


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

the 100% changes, do I just clean out the entire tank? and put him in a smaller bowl while I clean it out? or do I just use the sucker and take half the water out and put clean fish water in?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

For anything greater than 60% water changes, I cup the fish, then use the gravel vac to take the water level down to a level in which I can lift the tank. With a 1.5 you can probably vac out the gravel, get all food out, and then wash out the tank. After that you can treat the freshwater. If you have Stress Coat on hand or can get some, it should help with the stress the fish is under.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

he is not pinecone-ing as much today ;-)... but the tank ya it is a 1.5 gallon but I small but I make sure to move things around in there. I even had to buy a cloth plant for him because the plastic one cut his fins... I need to buy live ones someday but they are expensive and I can only find the moss balls. and should I get a bigger tank? :blueworry::question:???


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

yes I do have stress coat. and today I have to clean his tank out again but I read somewhere on here that your not suppose to feed them on days you clean their tanks. if I have to do that everyday that's kinda a problem idk though


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think there's an issue with feeding on days you clean tanks, I do it all the time and I believe other members do as well. As long as you don't over feed I haven't had any problems with it. Adding the Stress coat should help him out some though


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I found the 2.5 gallon tank but its expensive, but I don't care I just want him healthy. and it has a filter though. I know I should have one for them but there scared of it. I've used every thing to slow the speed of it, cover it so he wouldn't be freaked out. but he refused to go near it, even to eat and their piggy's on food...


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

sorry autocorrect is messing me up today


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

ok, so I do 50% changes everyday?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

If the tank is 2.5 gallons

(with filter) two 50% water changes every single week. You need also look into cycling your tank. 
read these threads

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111960
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838

(if the tank doesn't have a filter) then you need to do one 50% and one 100% water change every single week.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

alright but that's 2.5 gal. I have 1.5 gallon , and I will figure out the cycling too.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

ok. with a 1.5 gallon I would do one 50% one day and one 100% the next day and the 50% the next day and 100% the next day, and so on


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ok thanks! I did a 100% just now. Hopefully he will heal...


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I will send pictures/ messages on him. Now its a waiting game...


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Just to add ammonia will build quickly in that space so until the tank is cycled then I would recommend testing the water daily with a liquid Ammonia test kit, and water changes daily until the tank is cycled.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

How does cycling help?


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

:roll:To be clear ive never heard of cycling till now


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

:roll: now I read it fully ... I will see what I can do


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Some of it doesnt make sense to me. But im tired, im gonna get the items for it and see if I can get a bigger tank


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

You said you found a 2.5 gallon tank, could you post a link to the tank, maybe some members could look and steer you towards a better deal or a larger tank for the price?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Cycling is basically the stages of harmful and beneficial bacteria creating a mini eco system in your tank that keeps everything in perfect balance and once your tank is fully cycled then only maintenance water changes are required depending on what size tank you have that could be one or a couple a week, in you case a couple for general maintenance would be required.

At the moment you will need to cycle the tank and will likely need to do daily water changes during this period to stay within safe levels.

It all starts with any food left in the tank, any fish poo, and even your fish breathing will build Ammonia in the tank water, without cycling the tank you would need to do daily water changes forever to remove Ammonia. In order for other bacteria's to be present and counteract each other you need water movement, which is often created by a filter, and most filters provide perfect area's for the beneficial bacteria's to thrive and grow and eventually spread into the tank.

So first you get Ammonia, then with time you will get Nitrite which basically feeds on Ammonia so then Ammonia will be reduced to 0. But then you have Nitrite. But then Nitrate will come along and feed from the Nitrite reducing that to 0. 

The good new is when you have Nitrate the tank should be cycled.

The bad new, is that Ammonia and Nitrite are both toxic to our fish, so we literally have to be checking the water for these toxins so we can keep the fish safe with water changes preventing the levels from becoming too high. That's where the test kits come in. The liquid ones are the ones to get as the strips are inaccurate in their readings.

When you are cycling your tank the toxins will pretty much always appear in this order
1 Ammonia
2 Nitrite
3 Nitrate

The good news is that once you reach stage 3 and have Nitrate, Nitrate is fairly harmless to fish and what we do our maintenance water changes for is to remove Nitrate which keeps the tank nice and healthy for the fish. If you do not do water changes to remove Nitrate you will end up with unsightly algae issues as nitrate is a great food source for unsightly algae. Plus Nitrate can be deadly to the fish at really high levels. If you have a thriving planted tank then you may even be able to just top up water, with occasional larger water changes to replenish nutrients in the water, because thriving plants will feed from Nitrate, but in most cases in a small betta tank which most of us have we are the ones that remove the Nitrate as it is not easy to create a thriving planted tank in a smaller betta tank and is easier to opt for fake plants, so we are that Nitrate remover.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=sup...d36-16718/cat-36-catid-300065?var_id=36-16718


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have yet to check amazon. AND thank you beautiful betta!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Is that the tank you plan to get or have? 

If I remember correctly is the filter powered by the water siphon method and does not have a actual filter/air pump to power it?

If so this is not a very stable filter and I believe will be difficult to cycle that way, you really need a powered filter.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

To be honest if you are looking for a tank. One of the cheapest ways to do it would be to buy a plain tank with some form of lid and a small cheap internal powered filter.

What sort of price and style are you looking for? Do you specifically want all built in or is that just what you perceive to be cheapest cause believe me those sort of tanks look nice but if you get bits break down it is not always easy to find replacement parts. Just my experience.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

A friend wanted to cheer me up. So she sent me this, and im starting research for the ingredients. Blazing Phoenix ( 2nd betta fish ) is reminding me to stay awake and heal his buddy.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I will send reports!


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh and im just looking for it to be 2 gallon and cheap , and maybe have a filter. I can buy the gravel and such myself but its the tank I need


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

If it was me I would go for this, great size and cheap. And it is all built in, which I am assuming you want.
http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...catid-300013?_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I still dont know if he will be scared of the filter. Blue dragon was and he refused to go near it. I dont know if leonidas or blazing phoenix will go near them...


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow thats good, I will keep that in mind, but the problem is that I live in a apartment and theres not really room for that size/ and there would need to be 2 of them unless I got a divider but I need a non see through one.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

then 2 filters... hmm... thats not bad just a lot of work.... I think that may do that... let me research more still


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

5 gals are not that big they will fit easily on a desk top. one good thing about those sort of built in filters they are in the hood so there isn't really much in the actual tank that the fish can be scared of, the tube for sucking the water up is about it, and the water usually just drops back in the tank from the other end to where the intake tube is.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

i found a 10 gallon for $20..... but 10 gallon! I have no where to put that.. what happened to betta fish being super easy to take care of?!? oiy well they were never easy to begin with.. im continuing to look


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

but the problem was, that he got sucked to it! I think it was to strong and I got him off of it but he sunk to the bottom and breathed heavily. and then he had a fear or it..even though I slowed it and such. but it could have been cause he was just to scared of it from that experience...


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

That must have been some powerful filter, a healthy fish does not get stuck on a filter that has be designed right, they normally have grid section or slats that stop a fish from actually getting stuck. A lot of betta's will actually deliberately sit against the inflow tubes to rest there with no work as the gentle suction effect holds them nicely in place, but they can easily swim away when they want to. Or should be able to.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

i think that one i posted the link to was good.. it had a filter . and sadly ALL the fish i want are on sale, and i have to spend my money on tanks and filters. haha the i guess im destined to have 2 bettas..


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

ok dragon ( it was a while later since my first betta died) was a dragon scale and he looked sicly when i got him a bit .. and he just hated that tank too, but i think a filter is necessary.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

ya it was a tank for goldfish. it was a 2.5 gallon and wasn't huge just TALL and the filter was short but strong for it... i forgot how to take care of them... but after that i remembered and felt bad


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

and what plants/fish do you recommend for getting in that size for a mini ecosystem? its early to ask but its still good to ask


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/aq...36-catid-300065?var_id=36-16838&_t=pfm=search


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Just check it out in the store when you go, if it is powered by water flow alone, I would avoid it, it will not cycle like that. And if it is the one I am thinking of, then other members had issues with that tank with cycling and the filter clogs up with dirt and it has to be replaced with a new cartridge and you loose your beneficial bacteria that way, you want a filter where the contents can be cleaned easily in tank water you are throwing out on a water change so you don't destroy the Beneficial Bacteria in the filter with tap water. Which again if it is the same tank I am thinking of then the advise might have been to run the cartridge under the tap.

So just have a look around when you go to the store, and don't be swayed because it look fancy. Think healthy fish, over the tank that looks nice. A not so great looking tank looks fine if you have a healthy fish in it. A great looking tank with a sick looking fish no so good.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

that's a good tank. also what about air stones? and im 13 so i get 5 bucks a week so i have a tight budget


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I take it if you go with that 2.5 you plan to get a internal filter separate?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

what is your exact budget and what do you need to buy?


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

kk sadly my parents are TOTALLY AGAINST getting a filter


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

well i get 5 bucks a week, and i have a bit around $20 i can spend, and 2.5 is what im looking for with a filter


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

my mom says to tell you" that she got the lowest amp rated filter and it was to strong, and that bettas hate water disturbances"... oiy, anyways im looking at air stones also


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

shes looking at the betta bow. theres hope


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

:roll::brow:anyways there's filter types and such but no need now. but i will look... theres always a silver lining but that's reserved for irony...


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

so betta bow is what we are looking at but is that the bad one? and Leonidas is doing better, his scales are ruffed a bit but going down. and the first pic is of him, and the 2nd is of how his tank is set up and its size


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

reviews say ( the negative ones) "This looks like a really good idea in theory, but in practice it leaves a little to be desired.

Pros:
- It's big enough on both sides for the two bettas
- 5lb of gravel fills this up nicely
- Set up is easy
- Divider is sturdy construction

Cons:
- Filter is noisy and the water simply travels over the cartridge rather than going through it like is a better idea
- Don't put the gravel in first; put the divider in first
- Hard to get fish into the filter side once divider is in place
- Feeding panel is sort of small
- Bettas have a VERY hard time with current of any type. The one on the left in my tank constantly gets caught in the filter output, causing him to flare his fins and gills in fear (bad thing). It also takes up roughly an eighth of the swimmable space in the left. I'd recommend just getting one betta and making it a community tank with compatible fish.

The construction of the tank in general is solid and well done for the price. I wish they included a different filter, and I'm going to get the TOM mini filter ([...]) to replace it.

Also, if you have aggressive fish, you'll want to find a way to make the divider opaque. Mine are fairly friendly towards one another, so it's not a problem for me, but they see each other and interact a lot."


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

25 out of 25 people found it helpful . and the best nice review :I didn't buy this item from Amazon, but I did buy it at my local PetSmart. I'm surprised to see so many of the bad reviews here on Amazon for this product. I've read MOST of them and am writing this review to "counter" many of the negative points made.

First and foremost, this aquarium is NOT perfect. But given the MANY MANY CHEAP betta aquarium alternatives out there, this is a surprisingly GREAT value. Many of the issues CAN BE REMEDIED. Here are my points.

## PROS ##
1. It's a 2.5 Gallon tank which is larger than the alternatives. Many many betta tanks out there are either .5 gallon or 1 gallon. So with this tank, you're already 250% bigger than competitors. For 1 fish, this is perfect. For two, it's debatable if this is enough. Personally, I have two betta fish in mine and it's working great. Even competitor "dual tank" aquariums I've looked at are much smaller than this.
2. The most surprising is the powered filter. Considering the price you pay for this tank, the filter is awesome. The MAJORITY of betta marketed aquariums don't even have a filter! What this does essentially clean your tank AND provides you with the perk of not having to perform as many water changes. Any betta expert (just read betta forums) will tell you without filtration, you need to change your betta water A LOT more frequently than if you didn't have a filtration system. With the filtration system, you can get by of doing just weekly water changes. The filter provided performs chemical filtration via an activated carbon filter. Activated carbon filters will aggressively remove chemicals from your water until the carbon becomes saturated. I can honestly tell you that despite what others reviewed, this filter WORKS. My water is crystal clear and over time, you can really see how well it works by the discoloration on your filter. Of course like any filter (especially carbon), it is very important that it be changed often. Although it comes with a premade Aqueon filter, I make my own using the disposable filter bags and activated carbon media.
2a. Some reviews say that the filter is too strong for their bettas. I've not found this the case and the filter is working well. While there is a current from the filter, I don't see any indication that the filter's current is pushing my betta around. I've noticed that his behavior is that he'll either swim around happily near the middle & bottom of the tank. While around there, he'll go in & out of his real life aquatic plants I'm using. When he comes up for a gulp of air, he avoids the current by either going behind the filter (towards the back) or the very front (away from the filter's current) to avoid the current entirely. He's very smart.
3. Ample spacing on the lamp housing with openings in the back for open air plus space for all electrical cord accessories to come out (filter and optional aquarium heater).

## CONS ##
1. If you plan on having TWO BETTAS, the divider needs to be installed PRIOR to filling with gravel. If you fill with gravel first, it will be incredibly hard to put the divider in. If it's not FLUSH against the bottom, then you will have fitment issues when you put the light on top. If you try to mash it in, you will "flex" your divider which could potentially warp/provide gaps and not completely separate both sides of the tank. AKA - A betta escapes to the other side. Also, be SURE SURE SURE to install it the right way. There is a stamp on the divider that says "BOTTOM". Be sure to put that side towards the BOTTOM of the aquarium.
2. Power Lighted. The light is a nice touch because there are other betta MARKETED tanks that either don't have a light or it's some cheap LED light strip that doesn't provide enough light. The light supplied is a powered, incandescent light that provides ample lighting to see every inch of your aquarium. BE AWARE that because this light is INCANDESCENT, it will provide heat. Typically lights don't cause problems but because of the size of this aquarium and the proximity of the light to the water's surface, it WILL raise your water temp by at least 5-6 degrees F if you leave it on for extended hours. So either leave the light off all the time or put it on an electrical timer to automatically turn off/on at specific times OR turn it on only when you need to.
3. Fitment Fitment FITMENT. Corrected by a knife/hobby blade or Dremel (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED). This is one of the biggest complaints I have about this aquarium. With the divider installed (FLUSH to the bottom), i found that the light housing of the aquarium did not securely fit. The back of the divider was hitting the lip of my light housing, preventing a proper fitment. I remedied this with a Dremel w/ disc cutter and cut a small slit directly where the divider was touching the lip to allow a proper fitment. My second modification occurred when I added an aquarium heater. The first heater I had was malfunctioning (I contacted Aqueon) and they suggested I return it as defective to PetSmart. So instead of buying that same heater, I bought a different one by another manufacturer. The problem however is that where the cord comes out of the aquarium, it had had to be angled. So again, I took my Dremel and cut another small slit so that the power cord could be routed perfectly vertical from where it was mounted. After both mods, my light housing fits snugly on top of the aquarium.
4. Feeding lid - there is only about an inch spacing on both sides of the tank for feeding. I can understand why someone would say it's too small. Honestly, it's not an issue if you feed your bettas 1 pellet at a time. I suppose it would be harder if you fed them flakes. Both my bettas have learned though, that when they hear the sound of the lid opening, the quickly swim to the spot where the lid is and patiently wait for the food. Of course, if you're having issues feeding through that hole, I would suggest just lifting the entire light housing off.
5. Compatibility for two bettas. I don't know if I happen to get lucky but I think my bettas have "learned" to get used to each other. I own a crown tail betta and a half moon betta, both males. The half moon betta was VERY AGGRESSIVE and did everything it could to try & get to the other side the first week I put them in this tank. The crown tail on the other hand is passive, often opting to swim freely through it's tunnels and between the live plants. Only when they were within an inch of each other at the divider would they flare their gills. They still do, but not as often. To this day, they don't really fight nor do they try to get to the other side. They just flare their gills when they see each other but never force an attack. After a minute or so, they go about their business. I'm pretty sure they are happy, because they are blowing bubbles. They aren't sick and according to other betta owners, bubbles either mean extremely happy or sick.

I gladly give this aquarium 5 stars DESPITE the cons. Mainly because many of the problems can be corrected. The powered filter and the size of the aquarium easily gain the top marks here. Combine that with the pricing and this is an unbelievable product. This is perfect for people who are interested in bettas but not wanting to spend an arm and a leg. This provides the proper size of "getting started" with the ideals of HUMANELY taking care of a betta fish (or two) in an environment BETTER than generic aquariums. Thus, comparing this aquarium to other marketed 'betta aquarium kits' of this class (under 3 gallons), this is hands down the BEST. "


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

that is 11 out of 12 people found it helpful.. the odds are not in are favor...


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Did you try packing the filter out. If the filter you had could be used that would be great. A lot of filters can be strong. Loads here have to baffle their filters somewhat, and new filters will lose some power some as quickly as a week. You maybe able to get some filter wool (looks like cotton wool and can torn of in pieces like cotton wool, and you can usually buy in a bag really cheaply. Just shove it in the filter compartment if you pack the filter out you can slow the flow considerably. I have done this with many a filter. Other methods include cable tying a sponge over the outflow nozzle if you have one. I can understand your Mom's concern and it sounds like she is also concerned for your little guy.

If you really don't want a filter then the bigger tank you can buy the better, as the ammonia will take longer to build in more water volume. And with daily water changes you can keep a betta healthy without a filter, just more work in my opinion in the long run. With the use of seachem prime water conditioner that will help keep any Ammonia bound in a safer form.

Just have a think about it, see if you can perhaps baffle the filter you already have.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I have the 3 of the Mini Bow tanks.

All 3 are cycled and they do hold a cycle but the filter isn't that great and I am looking to upgrade as well.

2.5 gallons is enough for one fish. You CANNOT divide a 2.5 gallon because it is not big enough. A five gallon is the smallest you can divide


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ya the divider I have for my 1.5 gallon but it makes the tank small, and we used the filter sponge, sock, and 1 other I forgot the name of


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

But he was traumatized after that so It may have worked


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

And we returned the filter  it came with that tank... but it was a suction cup 1, but im still looking and leonidas is getting the water changes too


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

oh I just checked Leonidas. here is the status ;-(.... he is pinecon-ing a bit still and if you can see it in earlier photos his fins are messed up. I noticed before I left that his fins looked like this and had white dewdrop shaped things on the end of his fins.... and they are freaking me out!!! because blue dragon had MAJOR TAIL ROT, and I never figured it out... his tail shrank and shrank but looked like lacerations. so I got the cloth plant, and they still shrank and shrank, and they was nothing in the tank that could have done that!... and he got rips in his fins and such. and now im seeing that in both of my bettas!


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

nothing it cutting them! maybe there leaf bed but that's it! but they like to sleep squished in the rocks sometimes...


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I think he has dropsy... cause his belly is gray, the scales are raised, etc. the eyes im not sure about but they do look big but not clouded.. now I am wigging out! .... i would need the stuff for it now but i have no idea where to get it, and i have researched it before for dragon but most of it contained tea tree oil, which supposedly kills fish... my mom says" that all her time with fish you never use tea tree oil on bettas"..... we used a product that had it on dragon cause we had no choice... he died in a week afterwards... still i don't know if its the disease he had or the medicine ...


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

oh it was Bettafix, which I still have...


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

i have help finding the items and we are going to treat him today... wish us all luck!!! ;-(


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

okay WHERE DO I GET THE STUFF I NEED?????? i have looked one every website and NO ONE HAS ANY OF THE ITEMS I NEED!


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002561WY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 
is that a good one? and i need to know now cause im ordering it


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

its on sale, and the reviews are amazing on it... it satins stuff though, but i don't really care i just want him healed... but its gonna take 2 days to get here or 1 day if we can make the 1 day shipping work


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay, here's what I suggest since you're on such a tight budget.

To provide your fish with a big enough home:

Option 1: Divide a 5g tank. Pretty easy. The members here will gladly tell you how to do it. 
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/aq...300065?var_id=36-17829&_t=pfm=recently_viewed

Option 2: Get two of the largest size of these. They are $12 apiece, so basically the same as above except you don't divide.
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/te...500028?var_id=36-15051&_t=pfm=recently_viewed




To keep the ammonia down, you'll want either:

Option 1: A filter... so you can cycle it. This one isn't bad.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1J8PZJ4FKEKDFXPJEEZ1

Or this one.
http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-internal-filter-if-201-.html

You'll need one for each tank if you do this. That's another 10 bucks apiece.

Option 2: Live plants. The best way to buy these is off the forum or a reliable online aquarium plant shop.

Some links...
Umar: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=412258
peachii: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=347937
lilnaugrim: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=426289
Planted Aquariums Central: http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Live-Aquarium-Plants-_c_12.html

Definitely make sure to get some floating plants, as they're probably the best at keeping water clean.

You'll also need a bottle of Seachem's Flourish and some root tabs. That'll be a little more expensive than filtering--maybe $40 altogether--but you save on decorating.

Oh, and bettafix is actually really hard on bettas. Don't use it. I don't know why that's marketed towards bettas.

You don't have to get the filter/plants right away if you're willing to keep up with water changes.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 myexplodingcat


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

kk but im stuck treating him for dropsy right now... THANK YOU Myexplodingcat! I will probably go with the filter cause live plants are more work. but all the filters I've seen say the break down, make noise, or/and to loud... but I haven't seen those! THX!


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

btw do I need 2 if I divide the tank? I think I would...


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

and phoenix may have tail rot... I will send picture soon


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

OH no he got worse! he can barely move/ breath!!!!


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

the last one is phoenix.. I think its lacerations...... but Leonidas! oh poor Leonidas..... im going to do another 100% change and feed them... poor Leonidas....:blueworry::blueworry::question::question:


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

anything I can do for him while im waiting for the medicine?!?!?! :question:


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

wait? is your 1.5 gallon tank divided between both your bettas or are they in separate tanks?


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Seperate tanks


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh im so wigging right now! Ehh... I've had to much starbucks coffee and im running off of adrenaline and fear.... and they probably hate me pacing back and forth near them ....... he looks so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

He lays upside down at the bottom of his bowl and he swims upside down and flips around and sinks....


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

ehhh what do I do???? The medicine gets here tonight and the food gets here at sunday ( dropsy food) I keep invisioning posting the message with a pic attached to it that he is dead! He isn't looking good and phoenix has severe tail rot when he really stretches his fins... im treating him now but leonidas...  .....


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

unfortunately if he has dropsy you need to add Epsom Salt to his tank. 1 teaspoon per gallon. however, he probably won't make it since its nearly impossible for bettas to survive once they start showing symptoms of dropsy. You may want to consider euthanizing him since with dropsy he is suffering.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

BakuganMaster574 said:


> btw do I need 2 if I divide the tank? I think I would...


Nope, not if you make the divider out of craft mesh. That way they're sharing water, so they're sharing the good bacteria that detoxifies their waste.

Edit: I should let you know that a divided tank comes with its own difficulties. When fish share water, they can share a filter--but if they get sick with anything contagious, they can end up sharing that too and give you twice the problems. I'd suggest the Kritter Keepers. Even if you have to wait a while for the other filter.

Also... relax. You're doing what you can. No more Starbucks, hon. Even if they pass on, you'll have learned how to be a better fish keeper, and you can start over with better supplies and ONE fish at a time. I know that's not much comfort, but just know that if you have the desire to do so, you will one day keep fishy buddies so that they live for several years under your kind care. And, with patience and caution and hope, these two might be the first to live long lives with you. But you won't help by freaking out and making poor decisions in panic.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Alright.. I did notice dropsy kinda late and I feel horrible for letting him suffer... but I have learned painfully....


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I dont think I could put him down.. but im hoping the medicine im getting will help... and he is kn epsom salt.... poor thing


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh and myexplodingcat the mesh thats a problem cause phoenix is territorial ( aren't all bettas?) And if he sees a hint of something fishy he flares... so I would need a opaque one


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Without a reflection...


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Unfortunately the medicine you got is for fungus which won't help in this case since dropsy is a symptom of either organ failure or a bacterial infection.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

We got a diffrent one though


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh and what do I do for phoenix hes got rips in the middle of his fins. ( tail rot?) ( if so I have epsom salt but I dont have the others I need which I also have to get


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Jungle-TB630W...5734805&sr=1-1&keywords=fish+fungus+treatment


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Its for fungus and bacteria... heres a saying I always find helpful in times like these


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes, that is medicine I was referring to. That will not help in this case. It won't really help. You can try it but it won't help. You need something like General Cure or Kanaplex

For fin rot you need to do daily 100% water changes, make sure the water is heated with a heater and treat with Aquarium Salt which is different from Epsom Salt.


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh ok darkmoon said epsom salt......... and walmart was out of that one so we got a 5 in 1 it treats all diseases and such


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh ... duh ...


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

I will fix that.....


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

well my fear has come to pass....


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

well ... at least he is not suffering anymore.... and phoenix got tail rot... im fixing it with aq. salt .... now to give Leonidas a funeral


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

lol Im getting justice though... that friend is paying for my new betta ( its going to be a while before I get another one... I need those tanks!) so I can get one I looked at that $30 ....


----------



## BakuganMaster574 (Jul 17, 2014)

:shake::shake::frustrated: 










:thankyou: everyone for your help


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry 2 hear


----------

